# Meal Out - Saturday 23rd Oct



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

OK so we have a Thursday Drinks thread, Friday Night clubbing thread, how about a Saturday night Meal out to end the weekend.


Following on from the Favourite Restaurant thread I thought it would be good to organise a meal out at one of the recommended restaurants.

So who is up for it.

*Date Saturday 23rd October 
Time 7pm
Venue TBC - but a reasonably priced joint *

Dependant on the interest, put your choices in your reply

My choice is Ravis


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

not sure of my plans, as it is already a busy weekend, but i would love to join in for some Butter Chicken at Ravis


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> OK so we have a Thursday Drinks thread, Friday Night clubbing thread, how about a Saturday night Meal out to end the weekend.
> 
> 
> Following on from the Favourite Restaurant thread I thought it would be good to organise a meal out at one of the recommended restaurants.
> ...


Oooh...good choice! I was just talking to my colleague about Ravi's! 

I'm in!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Looks like Ravis it is.






Ravi's, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor

even got its own Facebook group

Ravi Restaurant Appreciation Society | Facebook


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck finding parking out there though! Want to carpool? Your car!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck finding parking out there though! Want to carpool? Your car!


depends on the location


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> depends on the location


Ravi's is in Satwa. The Burdubai one is not as great.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Taxi is best or I thought you could park around the back of Rydges Hotel, we can meet in there for a drink before if anyone fancies it. Legends Bar

Or is it going to be a romantic meal for two - me and Pammy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> someone is really interested


Oh My God!! Hash...please stop!!   
:behindsofa:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ipshi has fans ... im sure they blow nicely


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ahem!
:focus:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought this thread was supposed to be about a meal out, not childish innuendo & suggestion?

Keep to the topic or I am binning it...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> lets just stick to topic as Ms. Elphaba would get angry  ... :focus:


If you want childish chit chat go the The Lounge. This is an information board.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you want childish chit chat go the The Lounge. This is an information board.


i shall keep that in mind .. thanks for the reminder  anyhow would you be joining us at Ravis?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> i shall keep that in mind .. thanks for the reminder  anyhow would you be joining us at Ravis?


Thank you, but no. Much as I like their Butter Chicken and breads.

I have inlaws in town this weekend...
-


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Bump

so we have confirmed so far

Me, Hash, Pamela and Ipshi, anyone else?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o come on Ari, join in?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Hmmm ...


is that a yes then
Butter Chicken?????


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Supposed to attend a wedding on Saturday ... but I think Butter Chicken sounds better ... what pairs well with Butter Chicken?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Supposed to attend a wedding on Saturday ... but I think Butter Chicken sounds better ... what pairs well with Butter Chicken?



Nan Bread to mop it up. anyway you can try a few things as its very cheap place


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was thinking more of a grape variety


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

welch's


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> welch's


More like a big bottle of Kirkland baby ... on that note, can u bring a two pack from Costco ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> More like a big bottle of Kirkland baby ... on that note, can u bring a two pack from Costco ...


are you sure .. if you do want it i can bring it


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Count me in! Also, enjoy tonight and Friday's events! Unfortunately I have plans. Damn, I WILL make it to a Thursday sesh sometime soon :juggle:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bluester said:


> Count me in! Also, enjoy tonight and Friday's events! Unfortunately I have plans. Damn, I WILL make it to a Thursday sesh sometime soon :juggle:


:clap2:
See you Saturday!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

@blue -- aaah we will meet again my lollipop buddy!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ipshi said:


> @blue -- aaah we will meet again my lollipop buddy!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

So the plan is 

*Meet at Legends Bar - Rydges Hotel at 7pm Saturday Night

It beats standing around on the streets of Satwa

and then over to Ravis*

anyone else coming along?? everyone welcome especially newcomers


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> So the plan is
> 
> *Meet at Legends Bar - Rydges Hotel at 7pm Saturday Night
> 
> ...


PM me anyone who needs my number if you are not sure where it is.
see you all later


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Oh boy......that was pretty sensational


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Do tell ... do tell


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was hot n spicy Ari dahlin and you missed it! Freddie's would be put to shame!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

the Chilli Ice cream was a step too far for me though


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

yer hot and spicy .... chilis ... good lava cake


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> yer hot and spicy .... chilis ... good lava cake


You missed it all! You should join us next time you flake!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

went to pf changs ... chocolate wall ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> went to pf changs ... chocolate wall ...


Oh damn! Why'd you have to take his name??
Ok I'm off to bed now, sweet dreams of Chang!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

great night again ... sorry i that i was drunk .. well im still drunk


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks so much Mikey!! I had a GREAT time!! I wish id take a pic of u after the chili episode... thats gonna b a fav forum memory for me!! LMAO

please lets make this a regular thing guys??


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Mikey for the lovely evening... I had a good time.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh damn! Why'd you have to take his name??
> Ok I'm off to bed now, sweet dreams of Chang!


Yeah .. he made me a big @$$ piece of chocolate cake  ... I thought of you in every bite


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lucky for you I'm not a big fan of chocolate!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Sure yer not ... uh huh ...

btw, my name is John Smith ...


----------

